# Milbemax extra dose?



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

My labrador was given Milbemax for prevention of heartworm 4 weeks ago. We get the ferry to Calais on Thursday 6th January and I was going to give him another 2 tablets tomorrow. This would leave a gap of 36 days until he gets his next dose at french vets before re-entering the UK. It is recommended that Milbemax treatment is given "monthly" to prevent heartworm. Will it do any harm giving him an extra dose of Milbemax in the middle of our holiday (ie. after about 18days), or will tomorrow's dose cover him adequately for 36 days? 

p.s. I intend to give him an extra dose of Frontline mid-holiday.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Phone your vet for the definitive answer- better weigh dog before call, have a good journey.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks ramblingon. Just called my vet and he did not think it would be a big deal being a few days out. Also did not think there would be a problem giving extra dose.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Glengyle can I ask as to the reason that the vet put your dog on heartworm tablets as it is very rare in the UK

Waz


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello waz, the treatment is actually to protect against heartworm when we travel to France and Spain. I think I'm correct in saying that for a 4 week trip abroad the dog should be wormed 1 month before travelling, again just before leaving for France, 24-48 hours before returning to the UK and finally 4 weeks after arriving home.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
we take our retriever who is 42 kg to spain /france,for 3 months at a time.

our english vet gives us 8 millebex, 2 for each month we are away,and 2 for when we return to uk ??, well he has had4 trips on that med and he as been ok.

tomnjune


----------

